# FS: Low light plant pack



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I know there were a few people interested the last time I put up one of these packages, so here is another one (albeit with altered contents). This package includes:

A large mass of hornwort
6 stems of egeria
One jungle val plant
7 oak leaved water sprite
3 small water sprite
3 small java ferns
5 stems of dwarf hygro
and around 10 stems of rotala rotundifolia

Keep in mind that these numbers are somewhat approximate (but fairly accurate. I just can't remember exactly how many stems of each plant I pulled out earlier today). I can also throw in some dwarf water lettuce as well if the buyer wishes. I would like $15 for everything. I am not willing to part out, and would prefer if you can BYOB (bag or bucket). Thanks for looking.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i'd take it if only me new tank was ready... hope there's a next time


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I guess you can take it if nobody else does


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Price reduced for a quick sale. PM me if interested.


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

hi if you stll have i can pick up fri nite or sat day thanks randy


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry Randy, but the pack is already pending to another member. You're next in line if it falls through though.


----------

